# Perry's Sweet Midget Pickle Fork Shooter



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

A Fine Crafted solid Ergo Design Pickle Fork. Very pocketable and smaller than the Original Pickle Fork Shooter but still takes powerful 3/4 inch wide flat bands. This is kind of solid wood shooter ought to sell for much more than Perry is asking. Shoot with the pouch turned on it's side and no fork hits will come. This is a good solid shooting frame and a Beauty.

I appreciate the Gift and Many Thanks To You Perry

Dgui / pfshooter


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I love Perry's work, and I love that he loves the pickle fork. It's a wonderful thing! He brings a lot to the table.
Your shooting is fantastic as usual, PF. I shot a new shot today with MY spalted purple heart sweet midget dolphin too! What are the odds?


----------



## curmudgeon (Jun 11, 2011)

That is a nice pfs.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*Not much comment for such a Sweet Frame.*


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

AWESOME !!!


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Heh... I was just plinking with mine and grabbed my phone and saw this thread...
I love pawpaws designs. This midget-D has been in my pocket everyday since I got it. Great shooter.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Awesome little shooter from Perry, I have one, too! I have to learn to shoot pfs, though.

Perry is a top notch guy and a pleasure to deal with. Everyone needs one of these midget shooters!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice little shooter but much too small for my tastes


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

harpersgrace said:


> Nice little shooter but much too small for my tastes


Thanks for your comment! I have purposely avoided larger designs for sale because there are a lot of guys doing great work already out there. I hoped to appeal to a small niche market. I do make some larger Naturals, but on a limited basis.

Thanks,

Perry


----------



## Old Salt (Nov 17, 2013)

How much do you charge for these or is there a PDF Plan?


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

I officially went out of business about a month ago. I no longer make the Sweet Midget Line. Thank you for your inquiry...


----------

